# Flapjacks Vs. Flapjacks - You Decide!



## Flapjack (May 19, 2011)

Simple Question: Which Avatar is Best?

Flapjacks (American): 








or


Flapjacks (European)






If enough people choose those nasty gritty looking bars, then I'll change my avatar (for a few weeks anyway). I suppose you all know which one I'm cheering for.

Edit - I have been informed that they are nasty syrupy looking bars. My mistake.


----------



## Nick (May 19, 2011)

Done right, European flapjacks aren't gritty at all. They're very syrupy. The first avatar is pancakes (which I do prefer), so I think I'll go for them.


----------



## Bilston Blue (May 19, 2011)

Hey Flapjack, have you ever tried one of those nasty, gritty looking bars. Admittedly, they're not the most aesthetically pleasing of snacks, but finding my wife sneaked one into my lunch box is one of life's sweet little surprises. Especially when they're topped with chocolate, or flavoured with orange, or both.

I voted European.

:cookie:


----------



## candid petunia (May 19, 2011)

American


----------



## Flapjack (May 19, 2011)

I eat some healthy oat-bars for snacks sometimes. They are very crunchy and definitely devoid of sweetness. I'm assuming that true flapjacks are significantly better.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 19, 2011)

I prefer pancakes...

American.


----------



## Custard (May 19, 2011)

For some strange reason we actually have european Flapjacks here. I eat them quite often.


----------



## garza (May 19, 2011)

Neither. Tortillas beat them both. You can't make tacos with pancakes or granola bars.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 19, 2011)

There's this pancake cafe in Connecticut. You can get chocolate chip, blueberry, coffee bean pancakes. The list goes on. I like the blueberry. A breakfast chain stole the idea!


----------



## Dudester (May 19, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> I prefer pancakes...
> 
> American.



"Ditto"


----------



## ElDavido (May 19, 2011)

Saaaay what? What Americans call flapjacks are pancakes? Head? Exploded.


----------



## Jinxi (May 19, 2011)

Yea, I had to go with American. They just look so tasty and I am a sucker for pancakes


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (May 19, 2011)

~


----------



## Flapjack (May 19, 2011)

Custard said:


> For some strange reason we actually have european Flapjacks here. I eat them quite often.


 
I suppose anywhere besides America you will find flapjacks of the "european" type. I used that distiction because it felt awfully arrogant to say American or Not American.


----------



## Dudester (May 19, 2011)

WhitakerRStanton said:


> Where food is concerned, go with the fat Americans.



Does Jinxi look fat to you ? I'm thinking she looks rather tasty myself !!


----------



## Jinxi (May 20, 2011)

Dudester said:


> Does Jinxi look fat to you ? I'm thinking she looks rather tasty myself !!


 
LOL. Thanks Dudester


----------



## Flapjack (May 20, 2011)

Dudester said:


> I'm thinking she looks rather tasty myself !!


 
That may be so, but it would be odd if I used her for my avatar. What is the word for it?.....ah yes, creepy!

This calls for the invention of a new word:


*avataphilia (av-uh-ta-fil-ee-uh)*
An abnormal fondness or sexual attraction for the graphical image that represents a person, usually on an internet forum.


----------



## JosephB (May 20, 2011)

Flapjack is a regional thing, I think -- maybe Midwest. I don't think it's very common. You're more likely to hear hotcakes as a an alternative to pancake, and I've heard griddle cakes too. It's not something I ever hear or have ever seen on a menu.


----------



## Foxee (May 20, 2011)

Whoa...what were Europeans thinking there? Sorry guys, have a pancake. Then have a walk.

A really really long walk, but it's worth it!


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2011)

Foxee said:


> Whoa...what were Europeans thinking there? Sorry guys, have a pancake. Then have a walk.
> 
> A really really long walk, but it's worth it!


 
How many hours per pancake (sorry, sorry - slimy flat flapjack)? I'm wondering whether I'd need to just take the week off and do a Forrest Gump after pancake day.


----------



## Foxee (May 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> How many hours per pancake (sorry, sorry - slimy flat flapjack)? I'm wondering whether I'd need to just take the week off and do a Forrest Gump after pancake day.


 New holiday! Forest Gump Pancake Day! Mountains of pancakes, mandatory track and field, and complimentary shares in Apple (or maybe just free iPhones?).

c'mon, people, let's make it happen.


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2011)

Foxee said:


> New holiday! Forest Gump Pancake Day! Mountains of pancakes, mandatory track and field, and complimentary shares in Apple (or maybe just free iPhones?).
> 
> c'mon, people, let's make it happen.


 
I'd love to, but I hate fish. And I'm terrible at Table Tennis.


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop (May 20, 2011)

I thought the ones in the first picture were called drop scones in the USA? Anyway, I probably prefer them, though I do like a 'european' flapjack they are very soft


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 20, 2011)

I don't know what those bottom things are, Flapjack. :-? But they're not the pancakes Cowboys ate and the mere sight of them slightly offends me to be honest.

I first learned to cook pancakes when I worked after school (high school) at Heinemanns restaurants right down the street from my school. Our coffee cake was a specially made bread of the restaurant chain, grilled with butter on both sides, then covered with powdered sugar.

Today I make my pancakes from scratch. I don't use any of that ready mix stuff. And my preferred store bought syrup is Log Cabin original. 



Heinemann's History

Heinemann's restaurant chain closes its doors - JSOnline



> Heinemann's Restaurants, a well-known Milwaukee restaurant since  1923, has closed - the victim of a recession and too much competition.
> 
> The three  Heinemann's Restaurants, in Fox Point, Brookfield and Milwaukee, as well  as the company's commissary on E. Locust St. stopped operating on  Tuesday with no advance warning. About 115 people lost their jobs.
> 
> The closing  came as a shock to customers. Tugging on the locked doors of the  Heinemann's on N. 76th St., customers found disappointment instead of  the homey atmosphere and reliable food they had come to expect.


I worked at the one on 76th street. Promoted from dish washer and busboy to cook. Although, I never did the eggs on Sunday's (Thank God). But due to more than one below zero winter wind storm I was called in to work at a number of different locations on a more than one off day. 



> One of Heinemann's problems has been that the clientele at the 86-year-old chain has been aging along with it, said Kerkman.
> 
> "The younger people just don't seem to be coming to replace the older ones," Kerkman said.
> 
> ...


And for the record, Mc-D's does not make worthy pancakes. I'd probably rather eat those European things then Micky-D's fast food pancakes.


----------



## Flapjack (May 20, 2011)

BipBopRealGoodNop said:


> I thought the ones in the first picture were called drop scones in the USA? Anyway, I probably prefer them, though I do like a 'european' flapjack they are very soft


 
Never heard of a "drop scone". I think it is safe to say that those are universally known as pancakes in the US. The term flapjack is often used affectionally in some areas, but it is admittidly a regional term. 



Writ-with-Hand said:


> I'd probably rather eat those European things then Micky-D's fast food pancakes.


 
I don't know about that. McDonalds pancakes are pretty foul. I'm used to Mom's made from scratch pancakes. Blueberry has always been our family favorite. For some odd reason our family uses karo syrup most of the time. I prefer Log cabin myself, but Karo has always been the tradition. That and a few sticks of butter .


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 20, 2011)

Flapjack said:


> I don't know about that. McDonalds pancakes are pretty foul. I'm used to Mom's made from scratch pancakes. Blueberry has always been our family favorite. For some odd reason our family uses karo syrup most of the time. I prefer Log cabin myself, but Karo has always been the tradition. That and a few sticks of butter .



Karo? Isn't that that clear corn syrup?

I recall eating it on pancakes once. My Black-American grandmother used to keep and use that stuff on pancakes all the time.

I don't much like it. But it's not the worst. I'd use it in the absence of better tasting syrup.


----------



## Flapjack (May 20, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> Karo? Isn't that that clear corn syrup?


 
Thats it.


----------



## Jinxi (May 21, 2011)

Flapjack said:


> That may be so, but it would be odd if I used her for my avatar. What is the word for it?.....ah yes, creepy!
> 
> This calls for the invention of a new word:
> 
> ...


 
ROFLMAO! 

This actually gave me an idea  I had to do a shoot for a cake company, and the above allowed me to have some fun with the one image. 







LOL!


----------



## Flapjack (May 21, 2011)

Hmm....Perhaps a bit of poetry is required:


I saw the prettiest picture today. 
'Twas a girl, quite beautiful I must say. 
But sadly the photo did her little justice, 
for distractions detracted from her loveliness. 
You see, within her delicate hands 
was a feast coveted in all the lands.

This treat men do desire with total abandon,
from here, to foreign worlds, and back. 
And when they find a willing cook
they beg for a plate
(oh!, just one delicious towering plate)
of tasty flapjacks.


----------



## Dudester (May 21, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> This actually gave me an idea  I had to do a shoot for a cake company, and the above allowed me to have some fun with the one image.
> 
> ...



Jinxi, you naughty little Mynx. Oh my goooodness.


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop (May 21, 2011)

Sorry. Made a mistake. Drop scone is apparently is apparently actually an alternative Brit name for Scotch pancakes in the first pic. Everyone in England calls them mini pancakes or scotch pancakes.


----------



## Jinxi (May 23, 2011)

Dudester said:


> Jinxi, you naughty little Mynx. Oh my goooodness.



Hahaha. I thought you'd enjoy it Dudester!


----------



## Flapjack (May 26, 2011)

I do believe we have a clear winner. The poll is still open but I meant to set it at 7 days, so I will go ahead and call it. Flapjacks Americano it shall be. Perhaps I'll post another poll in a couple of months. Flapjacks vs. Lumberjacks maybe?


----------



## Custard (May 26, 2011)

Lumberjacks vs surgeons perhaps?

(I tend to see a similarity  )


----------



## Flapjack (May 26, 2011)

Custard said:


> (I tend to see a similarity  )


 
Quite true. We need to stick to the rhyming theme though! Else all my poetry practice is worth nothing. I would consider flapjacks vs. jumping jacks maybe. Or even flapjacks vs. Amtrack.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 20, 2011)

I just found the perfect avatar for you Flapjack


----------



## Steve (Jul 20, 2011)

Why change?  is it really as good as a rest?  32 years married, now thinking...


----------



## Hawke (Jul 20, 2011)

The American (or is that Canadian? ) version of pancakes, no butter, a few strawberries. Oh my.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 20, 2011)

It seems that America calls them both flapjacks and pancakes depending on where you are and when you are eating them, and with what - This is a ruse to confuse communists. Flapjacks are soft chewy bars made with oats and syrup. Pancakes are made with flour and milk mixed to the consistancy of thin cream and poured into a frying pan or on to a griddle, unless the mix is slightly thicker so that the mix stops flattening as soon as it hits, in which it is what Americans would call a flapjack. If it is less than 3" to 4" diameter the Scots would call them drop-scones.

The really thin mix which the British and Europeans call a pancake is cooked almost paper-thin and often folded or rolled, in France they are called crêpes.

Each of them is delightful in the right context, but you wouldn't have crêpes and confiture with what the Americans are pleased to call bacon any more than you would have strawberry jam with sausages...

That said, graphically, the American version is the more attractive.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd like one of everything and a cup of coffee, please. 

Sorry. It's just that you're making me hungry!


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 20, 2011)

Are those granola bars?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 20, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Are those granola bars?



No, Dream, they're flapjacks.  :cookie: Though, yes, the oats and honey are granola bars, but, no, they're flapjacks. And covered in chocolate they're especially yummy. And the softer and more syrupy the better.

Confused.com  :scratch:


----------

